# My teachers obvious liberal grading bias.



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
His was called "blue rose" and went like this

"O mythical island of Ivory, 
Where suns of Gilded Gold lie within,
High above the mists of penury,
O In the solemn skies of heaven, mapped, 

Vast miasmic vapors strain to wander within,
Voracious, a tireless veil striking the forge, to fasten a key to begin,
Vile hazel clouds lay below, mining gates, endeavoring to get in,

All entombed below the alabaster City of Silver
Wherein lie a hundred, heated, holy, hearts of Gold
Jade, Ruby, Sapphire, Diamond, Opal, and Opulence tenfold
Along with buried hearts of dark, for Gold is cold, and thus neither is far apart"

This got a 20/20, while the essay that I wrote that was actually on topic


"America the Blessed: A Land of Free Enterprise

America is a land where anyone could be what they want to be
America is a land where we can be want we want to be
America is a land of opportunity
America where we were founded by the pilgrims & puritans
America is a good and holy place
America is where you and I can become good people
America, the best place to live in the world. 
America, a land where we keep our nation safe from terrorists
America is the land where we used to protect free enterprise
America, the land where it is under attack by far-left radicals
America, land democrats despise
America, land that real Americans love
America, despite its setbacks will prevail like it always"

My poem got a 17/20, showing that the teacher is evil.


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Oct 22, 2013)

The 1st poem doesn't have much to do with America at all, so it doesn't even seem to meet the requirements of the poem, though it does sound quite poetic, which probably is why it got 20/20.  I would dock points because the person didn't follow directions.

Assuming there was no requirement for the format of the poem to be something like a sonnet/haiku/villanelle or something, the 2nd poem seems like it should get 20/20.  The language is a bit simplistic, but I don't think poems should be graded the same way that a formal essay should be.  Clearly, the OP had a passion  that he wanted to reflect in his poem, and he did it in a way that would connect with broad swaths of the population.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Exactly, good reply.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Liberals have infiltrated the school system.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes they did that a looong time ago.

Walk your own path.


----------



## Edgetho (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Liberals have infiltrated the school system.



That is completely true.

But let me tell you the truth......  The poem that got graded higher than yours is better.

Sorry, but it is.  By a lot.

I don't like it, but it is what it is....  

And nobody on this board is more Conservative than am I.

Nobody.

But I calls them as I sees them.

No offense


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 22, 2013)

The first example shows some imagination and creativity on the part of the author.

Yours is a list of unsupported opinions.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

_ America is a land where anyone could be what they want to be
America is a land where we can be want we want to be
America is a land of opportunity
America where we were founded by the pilgrims & puritans
America is a good and holy place
America is where you and I can become good people
America, the best place to live in the world. 
America, a land where we keep our nation safe from terrorists
America is the land where we used to protect free enterprise
America, the land where it is under attack by far-left radicals
America, land democrats despise
America, land that real Americans love
America, despite it&#8217;s setbacks will prevail like it always"

My poem got a 17/20, showing that the teacher is evil _

Sorry, but as much as you wave the flag, your poem sucks


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

They weren't essays though, they were poems.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> They weren't essays though, they were poems.



Sorry doesn't rhyme
Not worth my time
Not even worth a dime


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a joke

"Showing the teacher to be evil" lol


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poems don't need to rhyme to be good, such as mine.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> This is a joke
> 
> "Showing the teacher to be evil" lol



I actually care about my grade, and the fact that the teacher is goofing it up is serious.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke
> ...



Suuuuuure 

Don't let me stop a good "straight man"  its funny


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Poems don't need to rhyme to be good, such as mine.



What makes what you wrote a poem vs a bunch of random thoughts?

Where does what you wrote show more insightful reflection on our country than that a third grader could have written?

I think 17/20 is overly generous


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > Poems don't need to rhyme to be good, such as mine.
> ...





The first poem doesn't even make any sense, so it just shows how arbitrary the grading is.


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 22, 2013)

You're going about this all wrong. The key isn't to learn and grow as a person, but to get a good grade and pass the class. Just regurgitate what the professor says. It doesn't have to be right or correct or even sane, but if the professor says Amerikkka is the land of evil, put that back on paper. 

Save thinking and the free exchange of ideas for when you have your own class.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Of course it doesn't make sense....poems are pretentious bull shit
Yours is just a childlike rightwing rant

_ America is a good and holy place
America is where you and I can become good people
America, the best place to live in the world. 
_

A third grader couldn't have written this?


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

It was about my ATTITUTDE towards America, so it was right


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

The first poem is better than the second poem.

Period.

The grading, however, should be based on the assignment's requirements.


----------



## regent (Oct 22, 2013)

The OP/s poem was a pipe dream, OK for an third grade class that teaches Washington chopped down a cherry tree but not a high school class.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> It was about my ATTITUTDE towards America, so it was right



I would have given you a C for trying

Other than that, it shows minimal effort and no individual insightful thought

Next time, write a poem with the word penury in it


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

The moron sent me his translation of the poem, as how it relates to America, and it is worse than I thought. Its pretty stupid, and the poem is actually far-left hogwash, replet with evil connotations 

So this goes to show that LEFTIST things get better grades.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > It was about my ATTITUTDE towards America, so it was right
> ...




Poems are subjetive, so an A would have been perfctly fine.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> The moron sent me his translation of the poem, as how it relates to America, and it is worse than I thought. Its pretty stupid, and the poem is actually far-left hogwash, replet with evil connotations
> 
> So this goes to show that LEFTIST things get better grades.



Actually, I think it shows that rightwingers can't write worth a shit

I really, really hope that you are still in High School and not trying to pass off the crap you write at a college level


----------



## Freemason9 (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke
> ...



If this was a creative writing class (you didn't say what it was), then your poem sucked balls.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Liberals have infiltrated the school system.



With facts and critical thinking.

How awful.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2013)

My niece took a test in high school that included the question "who won the 2000 presidential election".
Her answer, Bush, was marked as incorrect.
Even after being confronted by my brother, the teacher refused to budge.

Now THAT is Liberal bullshit in the classroom.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> My niece took a test in high school that included the question "who won the 2000 presidential election".
> Her answer, Bush, was marked as incorrect.
> Even after being confronted by my brother, the teacher refused to budge.
> 
> Now THAT is Liberal bullshit in the classroom.



I call bullshit on your post


----------



## Edgetho (Oct 22, 2013)

Steven_R said:


> You're going about this all wrong. The key isn't to learn and grow as a person, but to get a good grade and pass the class. Just regurgitate what the professor says. It doesn't have to be right or correct or even sane, but if the professor says Amerikkka is the land of evil, put that back on paper.
> 
> Save thinking and the free exchange of ideas for when you have your own class.



As much as I disagree with this, as much as I dislike this....

StevenR is 100% correct.

You're in School for one reason -- To graduate, to move to the next Grade....  Whatever.

Right now, you think school is the end-all, be-all of your life?  It isn't.  It's okay to think it is for now, but concentrate on getting advanced, graduated...  Whatever.

And then, as soon as you get out of School?  The first thing people will tell you once you get to your job....?

"Forget everything you learned in School".

Because most of it is shit...

Especially the liberal arts.  Not saying it is worth learning, but it's generally useless.

Won't earn you a dime in the real world.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Your "poem" blows,
And it sucks, too.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Is this for real? OK I'll play along.

IMO, the first poem is much better.

(disclosure- I'm a Republican)


----------



## Edgetho (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe a 3rd grader did, have you thought of that?

Stop picking on the kid, he/she has suffered enough already


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Poems don't need to rhyme to be good, such as mine.



Your poem sucks.....big time sucks.   You're lucky to get a B for it.  You are the favored one in this case.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



May be onto something there.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My niece took a test in high school that included the question "who won the 2000 presidential election".
> ...



Here's my take...I bet it was marked wrong because she did not specify which Bush.   Like if I were to answer Roosevelt as to who was President during WWII.....there were two Roosevelts....need to be more specific.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Seriously?    BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  What a pansy!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

A couple of have figured it out....but way too many have not. 

The dude is not for real. 

Damn......sometimes it is embarrassing to be here.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2013)

17 out of 20 is a very liberal score.

You should be grateful.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 22, 2013)

.

That first poem would make excellent lyrics for a Black Sabbath song.

I'm just sayin'.

.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My niece took a test in high school that included the question "who won the 2000 presidential election".
> ...





I could email and see if she (or my brother) kept the test paper, but that was quite a few years ago. 

Besides, when I make shit up I tend to be a little more creative than that. Geez.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the great replys, guys


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

I love seeing the liberal bullying that takes place whenever anyone mentions liberal bullying.

Morons.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


 
I was edged out of representing our school at the state spelling bee based on my teacher's misspelling of the word I spelled correctly.

He refused to change his determination, even after I went and got the dictionary, pointed out the spelling to him. They sent the other other kid.

Who lost.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



That's not how it went down. As I recall my brother said her teacher's desk was festooned with numerous stickers espousing various Liberal agenda.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I call bullshit

There is a certain news network that would have run with that story 24/7


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



LOL it's not like he was going to take the issue to the cops. He just chalked it up and moved on. Besides that school and entire community are to this day hugely Liberal. They even declared themselves a nuclear free zone.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Oct 22, 2013)

Whiner! 




American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Here's the deal with "education". These so-called "teachers" were trained in the same institutions that willfully embrace radical hatred for America. Unfortunately, these "teachers" are completely unwilling or incapable of thinking for themselves and carry this into the public school system - not so much the private system, because it isn't tolerated there.

My Father, a retired Brigadier General (Air Force) gave me this advice, when I started my education (communications and political science) at the University of Louisville in the mid 70s:

He told me to do the work that was "required" of me but to always remember that there is "truth" and there is "BS". The trick is knowing what the difference is. He always said "Stand on your upbringing" As soon as I got my degree - I put that crap behind me and moved on.

Work hard in school. But take the lessons that your parents gave you as the gospel and take the crap that these "teachers" give you with a grain of salt.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Uh huh.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He left out the part where the teacher was an ex-hippie


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Your teacher sounds like a closet homosexual if he is a man.

If she is a woman, she is apolitical and loves girly poetic stuff !!!!


----------



## regent (Oct 22, 2013)

A Fox news story set in verse.


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 22, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > You're going about this all wrong. The key isn't to learn and grow as a person, but to get a good grade and pass the class. Just regurgitate what the professor says. It doesn't have to be right or correct or even sane, but if the professor says Amerikkka is the land of evil, put that back on paper.
> ...



It sucks that it's that way too. Part of the education process should be to confront biases and make the professor prove he's right. Unfortunately, too many professors see their classrooms as personal fiefdoms and the podium as a platform to say anything they want to a captive audience, regardless of what the message is. This is especially true of liberal arts where there is, thanks to postmodernism, no such thing as an objective truth or a reliable fact. STEM classes suffer from this too, but far less so when numbers are involved.

In any event, the best advice is to just parrot what the professor says, get the grade, and move on. Rocking the boat isn't going to win you any points with the professor.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> My niece took a test in high school that included the question "who won the 2000 presidential election".
> Her answer, Bush, was marked as incorrect.
> Even after being confronted by my brother, the teacher refused to budge.
> 
> Now THAT is Liberal bullshit in the classroom.



The teacher should have been suspended for two weeks without pay and forced to retake the state's social studies exit exam for instructors.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 22, 2013)

Steven_R said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



That's it exactly. Do what you have to do to graduate and then tell them to go to hell. It's that simple.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 22, 2013)

Both poems are equally horrible, but, given the fact the teacher has given them both high grades, I conclude the inability of the students to write poetry is due to the teacher's inability to teach them how to write poetry.  Failure all around.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.

Right?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

Poetry is completely subjective anyway. I see some of the most pretentious, ridiculous garbage touted as "poetry" and it seriously cracks me up, because some idiot actually PAID for that garbage.

I can spout a lot of nonsense too, and call it *poetry*. It's all about who you know, ultimately.

Unless you're one of the few who actually has talent...those are few and far between.

Lit and poetry classes are typically written by bitter liberals who have had limited success in their own artistic endeavors. Kiss your prof's ass, and enjoy the grade it brings! Bring him a bottle of nice scotch, I guarantee you'll see a couple of points you don't really deserve.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

I suspect the DisI conceives of himself as a great literary mind.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.
> 
> Right?



17 out of 20 is 85%, a B+, generally.  How is that a bad grade?  What's  obvious here is that the teacher has not made it clear what would constitute a well written poem and what would not, so the student has no idea why one poem got a 17 and one got a 20, if, indeed, this scenario is even real.  Both poems are so ridiculous, I suspect this is not a real situation but someone who doesn't know anything about poetry just making something up to complain about 'liberal' teachers.  How, for example, does one student get the full text of another student's  poem?  Usually that would not happen.


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.
> 
> Right?



In general, I agree. However, we should be realistic about roadblocks in the way, including ones like professors who grade based on what they want to read versus what the assignment wanted. Some teachers are so biased that they just refuse to give an A for anything that doesn't line up with their political biases. It happens.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Alright class, now pay attention!

The first poem is an example of the extreme left - high as a kite, in their own little la-la land where everything is shiny and new.

The second poem is an example of the extreme right - dumb as they come, in their own little Bible study where Leviticus is relevant to modern society.

Naturally, the dumber of the two poems will score slightly lower, though neither has any real merit.

Class dismissed.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Both poems are equally horrible, but, given the fact the teacher has given them both high grades, I conclude the inability of the students to write poetry is due to the teacher's inability to teach them how to write poetry.  Failure all around.



Actually, mine was better. Mine ACTUALLY MADE SENSE


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.
> ...



You're probably right about the story being completely fictional. But I tend to give posters (particularly new ones) the benefit of the doubt simply for the sake of argument.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.
> ...




I told the kid to email it to me.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Both poems are equally horrible, but, given the fact the teacher has given them both high grades, I conclude the inability of the students to write poetry is due to the teacher's inability to teach them how to write poetry.  Failure all around.
> ...



Your ideas were clearly expressed, but there was no poetic quality to the work. The other poem is full of what some people think of as poetic or artistic language, but whatever ideas were supposedly being expressed were not expressed with any clarity or control.  Neither of these 'poems' function as poetry.  Poetry is not 'completely subjective,' not any more than any other art form--music, dance, theatre, painting, etc.  There are techniques and elements consistent with all forms of art.  Poetry, rather than just being anything you want to throw down on paper, is very concise and controlled, though some types of free verse poetry may, to people who don't understand how poetry works, seem just the opposite.  It can be thought of as controlled chaos, perhaps.  But it isn't chaos at all.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



What class was this? Creative writing, English?  High school, community college, university?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2013)

Why the fuck is this in politics?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Oct 22, 2013)

What a ridiculous statement to make about learning institutions.





RandallFlagg said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a troll thread to me. OP has zero other posts outside of this thread.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

Well if anyone knows *troll*, it would be you and dil.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

*Thread Moved.*


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't get why some people claim the 2nd poem sounds like it was written by a 3rd grader.   I sure didn't know what "free enterprise" was when I was in 3rd grade(about all I knew about economics was that you can buy things with money), nor did I know who the "Puritans" were, nor did I know about the Republicans vs. Democrats dichotomy in ideology.  The writing style seems intentionally simplistic as a stylistic device in order to emphasize content and function over form.  Someone with the level of education indicated by the poem clearly has the capability of writing better; however, he probably chose not to as an appeal to "the common man".


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



You guys just like picking on me.


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals have infiltrated the school system.
> ...



I find both slanted, one  left, yours right. The depth of the first poem blows yours away. Neither grasp America as a whole, both of you are locked in "Us and Them". 
You need to get past that, or your future in that class is going to hurt your GPA. Suck it up, try harder.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Thread Moved.*



This is about the teacher's massive bias, it belongs in the politics section.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread Moved.*
> ...



This is about your opinion that the teacher is biased.

It belongs here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is the name of your class, what subject is being taught?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread Moved.*
> ...



Oh no! Lying noob is gettin' his back up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I get the impression that koshergrl will agree with anyone as long as they're disagreeing with me.

She's got a few issues with me, I think. It seems to occupy a lot of her time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoosier4Liberty said:


> I don't get why some people claim the 2nd poem sounds like it was written by a 3rd grader.   I sure didn't know what "free enterprise" was when I was in 3rd grade(about all I knew about economics was that you can buy things with money), nor did I know who the "Puritans" were, nor did I know about the Republicans vs. Democrats dichotomy in ideology.  The writing style seems intentionally simplistic as a stylistic device in order to emphasize content and function over form.  Someone with the level of education indicated by the poem clearly has the capability of writing better; however, he probably chose not to as an appeal to "the common man".



The second poem was clearly meant to serve as an example of a retard trying to write something meaningful. It is designed to be "tea party patriotic" in nature so as to lure idiot nutters to come to the defense of the "author". 

Appeal to the common man? Whoooooooosh!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...


 
No, it doesn't take very long, and it isn't very difficult, to discredit you, dil. It's more of a sideline, rather than a burning obsession. I do it incidentally, not primarily...but thanks for noticing. 

Though I am at a bit of a loss to the relevance of your comment about me in that particular exchange ^^nobody mentioned me, and I didn't comment...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



While it is true that I might have misunderstood, it seems to me that LL was referring to _you thanking the OP's post_ when he mentioned getting "back up".

At least that's the way I took it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Nope. You misunderstood. I was referring to the OP "getting his back up" over a mod moving the thread. 

This does not mean that KG is not every bit as vile and nasty as you think she is.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2013)

Good grief, it's the retarded leading the retarded, lol.

No, I'm not a noob. And my back isn't up.

It appears that DIL is rather more obsessed with me than I am with him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Liberals have infiltrated the school system.



Actually, I don't think I would put it quite that way. 

The right is very open in their opposition to education. Indeed, last general election, one of the candidates said kids should not be in school but rather, they should be cleaning toilets. Another said that we should not be educating our citizens and that our president is a "snob" for wanting Americans to be able to get the kind and degree of edication they want. 

The rw's here often refer to the "elitists" who run universities, thus admitting that rw's don't get educated. 

If you hate the left so much, drop out and sling hamburgers. But, really, your best weapon is an education. Problem is, what will likely come with an education is an open mind. If that happens, you won't be able to talk yourself into believing tee potty shit. 

'tis a real brain flosser, what?

About the poems ...  Unless you're very young, the first poem is simply better than yours. You might want to open your mind and even consider participating in your own education. Talk to your teacher. Ask what he/she was considering when he/she decided the grades and then try to do better next time.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 22, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Aha. I see.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 22, 2013)

drifter said:


> What is the name of your class, what subject is being taught?





Honors English 11


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Well if anyone knows *troll*, it would be you and dil.



Actually, CrazyLady, it would be you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

We have a troll supporting troll.

Koshergrl is in her environment.

Roll on, girl, roll on.


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



What's a "real" American?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > What is the name of your class, what subject is being taught?
> ...





> Honors English 11
> English 11 - Honors Course Description: This course is a study of American Literature integrated into a study of American History. Writing assignments will be completed as practice for the AP United States History Exam. Students are taught to recognize literary concepts, devices, and authors. Mastery is exhibited through discussion, testing, writing assignments, and oral interpretation. The course of study involves discussion on the historical background of the recognized time period in American literature. The writing process is involved in assignments based upon the reading. Students will be tested throughout the year on required reading assignments (novels).



https://www.coursesites.com/webapps...EARN/courseHomepage.htmlx?course_id=_208290_1

I think they are trying to prepare you for College style writing.

That said, you say the assignment was to write about "your feelings" about America and you did.

Did your classmate tell you that the poem they wrote was about flowers?

Maybe they were writing in metaphors, How to Write a Metaphor (with Examples) - wikiHow

Political interpretations of The Wonderful Wizard of Oz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think you did a good job with your feelings but in poetry you have to use clever disguises in conveying your words about how you feel, I am not very good at it myself.


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2013)

drifter said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You can't disguise "tardation".  It has a way of shining through.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



He/She is in 11th grade High School. 

Learning is a process


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > What is the name of your class, what subject is being taught?
> ...



Interesting.  I'm in Honors English 11 as well.  We got a similar poem assignment in a Springboard workbook, so it must be used for a bunch of schools.

While my teacher has a clear liberal slant when presenting the material, she is relatively tolerant of opposing viewpoints  and doesn't exert a Marxist bias when grading.  

Here was my poem, which got 15/15 at my school:
America:  Not Just a Place, an Idea
America is more than just another place one finds on a map
Its an idea, the idea that people should be free to govern themselves
Its the idea that citizens can have a say about what goes on in their government
Its the idea that people should be free from excessive government control over their own lives
Its the idea that taxes and federal spending should be limited so individuals and businesses prosper
Its the idea that e-mails and phone records of American citizens should be private
The idea of America is all about freedom, freedom to flourish, or freedom to fail on ones own merit
Our patriot Founders planted the seeds of liberty in our great land
Cultivated with care, strengthened by sacrifice, freedom flourished
But a whirlwind of big government from Washington is threatening Americas tried-and-true values
Hampering the free-enterprise system, diminishing economic freedom, killing jobs and opportunity
We must reclaim the idea of America, the ideas of liberty and freedom, and bring the country back
To the ideals that made us great
Much blood has been shed for this idea of America and we cannot let it go to waste
But let us not lose hope, as I know we can take back our liberty
because whenever freedom gets an up-or-down vote in the heartland of America, freedom always wins

The 15/15 was clearly deserved; it sounds like your teacher has a strong left-wing bias.


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 22, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



I would say good for the teacher and you should have got an F for writing a few lines of patriotic republican dribble, but your not a student now are you?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> but your [sic] not a student now are you?





_You're_ not a very good one, are you?


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



The OP has said this is Honors English 11, which I imagine means 11th grade. You picked up a description of Honors English 11 from somewhere. Is that from the OP's school? Each school writes out their own description of a course, so if your description is not from the OP&#8217;s school, it may not be the same at all. If the OP's class is AP (advanced placement), then, yes, they are supposedly preparing him for college. The work should be at the level or close to the level of first year college work. In the course description you supplied, which may not be the same course the OP is taking, it says "Students are taught to recognize literary concepts, devices..." The teacher may be teaching them to recognize poetic elements, but based on the poems, they have not been taught to use them with any effectiveness. The first poem is gag me with a metaphor over blown in both language and imagery. It is awful. Absolutely grotesque. It is pretentious and without any natural or personal sincerity.  The second poem has virtually no literary or poetic devices or characteristics except that it is written in verse and uses anaphora (one of the devices of repetition in which the same expression (word or words) is repeated at the beginning of two or more lines, clauses, or sentences). Also, rather than expressing a natural sincerity, it seems to simply regurgitate certain conservative values.  Both poems completely lack the true 'voice' of the poet.   Either the OP is completely putting us on, or the teacher in this 11th grade 'honors' English literature course is very incompetent. She/he may be teaching the students about poetry and poetic devices, and the students may have tried to use them; however, a strong clue to the teacher's incompetence is giving the completed assignments such high grades. Also, I question how a student who is apparently in 11th grade honors English literature can confuse an essay with a poem: the OP initially calls the work an essay.

As well, the OP has not said whether the teacher supplied any specific criteria for the grades; this is an indication of this either being a put on or that of a teacher of what should be a high level course giving an assignment without telling the students the criteria for grading it, which, of course, indicates incompetence on the teacher's part.  

BTW, poets do not use "clever disguises in conveying [their] words" or ideas; it is just the opposite--they use very controlled and specific literary devices to make their ideas clearer and more precise, to have more impact, and to convey levels of meaning. The last thing a good poet is trying to do is to obscure ideas with trickery.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



17/20 for that?

and you are complaining, hahahaha


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoosier4Liberty said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



There are no words to describe how brilliant that passage is. Really.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



first one was a poem 2nd was a list of facts and not poetic.

neither of you deserved the high marks you got.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoosier4Liberty said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



this poem is amazing, and portrays what Hussein is doing quite acurately. my poem also deserved a 20/20.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Hoosier4Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Read what he wrote and compare it to the simplistic drivel you put out. He is a Conservative and put out political ideals from his perspective. You put out bumper sticker slogans...._ America is a land of opportunity
America where we were founded by the pilgrims & puritans
America is a good and holy place
_

You should kiss your teachers ass for not having the balls to tell you that your writing sucks. I guess he is a liberal because he is afraid to hurt your feelings and be accused of liberal bias

Soon you will be going to college where your writing deficiencies cannot be hidden. But like any good conservative, continue to blame the teacher, media, pollsters and ignorant public for your own shortfalls


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Honestly I was just trying to be supportive. 

You are correct the person who made the original post did not provide enough information.

I am not a poet and I am not taking the class that's why I prefaced to say, I think" not "I know", although I have read some poetry that seems like the poet is trying to be clever with words to have double meanings which I personally see as indirect and kind of a disguise, that's just my opinion though.

However Honors English 11 is for high school students that much we can deduce.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean to make you feel like you were being attacked, just correcting you, and I do know a lot about poetry.  Being supportive is okay, but being honest is important in order to help the student learn.   It's the teacher in this case, if this is a real situation, who either isn't being honest or just doesn't know enough about teaching poetry.  Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

Poets are sensitive people.  And some of you are missing a sensitivity chip here..  imo.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Sounds like you are a writer !

I am not but I am in school myself and so I know how it feels to get a grade lower than what you expected even though I have a high GPA I always want a better grade. 

I am not sure if this person's post is true or not but just in case it is I wanted to be encouraging


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Poets are sensitive people.  And some of you are missing a sensitivity chip here..  imo.



Neither of these kids are poets; they are students. All people are sensitive about their writing, but if they want to write well and improve, being dishonest about it doesn't help them.  A teacher should use terminology that is 'sensitive' and yet still honest.  I am not this kid's teacher.   Anyway, I only used insensitive criticism about the other poem, and that kid isn't here.  I didn't use insensitive language about the OP's poem.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > Hoosier4Liberty said:
> ...



Hoosier4liberty admitted that my poem was better, so the point is moot.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Both poems are equally horrible, but, given the fact the teacher has given them both high grades, I conclude the inability of the students to write poetry is due to the teacher's inability to teach them how to write poetry.  Failure all around.
> ...



No it didn't....it was smaltzy and stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



On this board we expect links


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Poets are sensitive people.  And some of you are missing a sensitivity chip here..  imo.
> ...



I am not sure if the original poster is actually a student or just trolling anyway.

Shrug.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He'll be on soon enough, but you are done.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



I have yet to see anyone in this thread compliment what you wrote


----------



## shikaki (Oct 23, 2013)

if this is college level work, then my how times have changed?  I do find it interesting that people construe our educational system as liberal.  Can I then conclude that either our educational system is so skewed it has little value or that conservatives are below the curve?


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It appears as though you are amongst the crowd that expresses their painful liberal bias as well. Needless to say, however, poetry doesn't matter. "Liberal Arts" are a subjective waste of time (Kind of like liberalism in general), as such everyone should get an A since NO ONE will ever use this in their lives. The only thing that really matters is the grade, learning is not a priority at all. The public school system should stop wasting their time with idiocy like this.


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I have yet to see you use the thing that exists in your head (though it is going a bit far to assume that liberals have that thing). Numerous people such as Koshergrl, and Hoosier4liberty have complimented my poem, while you, the inept liberal that you are, has merely stumbled along throwing invectives at everyone.


----------



## shikaki (Oct 23, 2013)

Were you looking for honest feedback?  If so it seems most people didn't care for your poem.  I think it was a good attempt, but learning requires  the ability to accept honest feedback and use it to grow.  If you felt you were correct in your assessment of the situation, there was very little point in seeking feedback.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yes, a world without liberal arts because it is meaningless. That would be so cool: no music, no cinema, no newspapers or magazines, no photography, no novels or any kind of literature, no theatre, no dance, no visual arts, and so on.  Yes, NO ONE who goes to school ever needs the kind of skills they learn in liberal arts.  Everything you see around you is an illusiion, doesn't exist. You don't actually watch television because there are no writers, directors, actors, etc., to create television programs.  You don't listen to music because there are no musicians.  You don't watch movies because they don't exist as there are no writers, actors, directors, producers who learned the skills to create films because film schools and liberal arts programs are just garbage.  You don't have any visual art on the walls of your home because it doesn't exist as there are no visual artists as liberal arts is a waste of time.  "NO ONE" will ever use skills learned in liberal arts classes, never.  Uh huh.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

shikaki said:


> Were you looking for honest feedback?  If so it seems most people didn't care for your poem.  I think it was a good attempt, but learning requires  the ability to accept honest feedback and use it to grow.  If you felt you were correct in your assessment of the situation, there was very little point in seeking feedback.



Based on his recent posts, I suspect he may be a troll

Lets see if he brings in his little troll friend


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> shikaki said:
> 
> 
> > Were you looking for honest feedback?  If so it seems most people didn't care for your poem.  I think it was a good attempt, but learning requires  the ability to accept honest feedback and use it to grow.  If you felt you were correct in your assessment of the situation, there was very little point in seeking feedback.
> ...




There is the primitive liberal again, when he runs out of things to say, he immediately defaults to insults. 
You have brought nothing to these 9 pages, but idiocy, and misguided "advice". I think you should go.


----------



## regent (Oct 23, 2013)

These boards are filled with stories, case histories, anecdotes, and it seems there are more on the education thread. A teacher did this or that and it's usually, if not always, a liberal teacher that did this or that. I suspect that most of these stories, if taken from real incidents are altered to fit the writers purpose, and were we to hear the teacher's real instructions for the assignment we might have a different take on the post.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 23, 2013)

After much fighting with teachers and professors over many years, I was finally beaten down to the point where I accepted the premise that a "poem" is a literary product whose "meaning" is partly influenced by the SOUND of it, and not just the literal meaning of the words.  This is what separates prose from poetry.  It doesn't have to rhyme or have any particular cadence.  I don't like it, but that's what it is.

But having said that, it is also necessary for the words to make sense.  There can be free association, obsure references, nuances, and so on, but they can't be nonsensical.

And with that in mind, both of these poems are, if you will pardon my directness, garbage.  Any grade higher than a 'D' for either of them renders the very idea of "grades" meaningless.

"O mythical island of Ivory, 
Where suns of Gilded Gold lie within,
High above the mists of penury,
O In the solemn skies of heaven, mapped"

Good lord.  What is mythical?  Nothing.  Where is this island?  Nowhere.  "Gilded Gold" is redundant and stupid.  Gilded means trimmed with gold.  "Mists of penury"?  "...solemn skies of heaven?"  Give me a fucking break.  This is rubbish.

"America is a land where anyone could be what they want to be,
America is a land where we can be want we want to be."

Let's see...this is a land where anyone COULD be what they want to be.  What does that mean?  I want to be a mountain goat.  Are you saying that I just might be a mountain goat?  I COULD be, right? Or if I try hard I can make myself into a mountain goat?  I don't get it.

"...where we can be want we want to be"?  Did you mean, "...be WHAT we want to be"?


Laddie, I have a doctorate and you are quite fortunate that I wasn't grading your "poem."  And I ain't no liberal, neither!


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> After much fighting with teachers and professors over many years, I was finally beaten down to the point where I accepted the premise that a "poem" is a literary product whose "meaning" is partly influenced by the SOUND of it, and not just the literal meaning of the words.  This is what separates prose from poetry.  It doesn't have to rhyme or have any particular cadence.  I don't like it, but that's what it is.
> 
> But having said that, it is also necessary for the words to make sense.  There can be free association, obsure references, nuances, and so on, but they can't be nonsensical.
> 
> ...



A "doctorate" in a liberal arts degree is tantamount to a middle school education.
If I were to grade your "life" it would probably be an F.
My poem CLEARLY refers to the fact that there is upward mobility, and the fact that anyone can make our their OWN life in the American dream.


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



What I was saying is that your poem meets the requirements better than the gold one.  Compared to mine, yours is more direct, and since you may be using stylistic devices which make yours appear to be too simple, I'm not going to judge your wording as indicating that you're unintelligent.  However, I think the best thing to say is that both of our poems equally meet the requirement of the poem, but mine has an emphasis on formality while yours has a different emphasis.  Quantifying the good/bad of each emphasis is fruitless, however.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoosier4Liberty said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is so obviously not written by a high school student. So, yes, most of the posters are correct, this is just a troll thread, a complete put on.  A pathetic put on by a right winger trying to prove that in education, all teachers are liberal hacks who promote liberal ideas and do not grade fairly.  Also, it seems the OP thinks 'liberal arts' means liberal politics.  Pretty funny.  Whatever opportunities the OP had to learn from his/her educational experience, few were taken.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well....there IS that bonus.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Your problem is that you are not a GENTLEMAN like Warbler.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > After much fighting with teachers and professors over many years, I was finally beaten down to the point where I accepted the premise that a "poem" is a literary product whose "meaning" is partly influenced by the SOUND of it, and not just the literal meaning of the words.  This is what separates prose from poetry.  It doesn't have to rhyme or have any particular cadence.  I don't like it, but that's what it is.
> ...



Lets see if he bites...     

I suspect your time on this board will be shortlived. We have seen your type come and go rather quickly. Whether you will be banned or just tire of playing games is irrelevant


----------



## American4Americ (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



May I remind you that you were the first to begin spewing insults. If I'm not mistaken, you called me a right-wing moron. I wouldn't be surprised if liberal bullies like you force people off this website.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Well if anyone knows *troll*, it would be you and dil.
> ...



Hmmm YOU diagnosing craziness is just...... crazy


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

Ignore liewinger and the other lefty trolls who have populated your thread, A4A. They jump on any thread that disses the leftist establishment, and the way they marginalize is to lie, make ridiculous predictions (while presenting themselves as if they are actually in a position to know what they are talking about) and to call you *stoopid*.

When you have the biggest trolls the site has jumping on your thread and calling you a troll, you can rest assured you have a future on the site, if you want it. 

Just put them on ignore. It's what all the thinking humans do.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

Liewinger, fakey and es are all recognized half-wit liars and trolls.

For some reason, they've taken a shine to you. If they work, they're most likely leftist teachers, lol.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 23, 2013)

yo, american poet, listen to koshergrrrrrrrrl.

she is an expert, in something.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Several posters immediately labled you a troll. Being that you were new, I gave you the benefit of the doubt and treated your thread honestly. Based on how you have raised your level of rhetoric on day two. I suspect troll might be the best answer

So, in terms of your poetic talents...I would give you a C
In terms of your ability to troll a new message board...I'll give you an A


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Nobody is forced anywhere. You appear to have a victim mentality.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Soon you will be going to college where your writing deficiencies cannot be hidden.





Of course they can. Grade inflation is rampant at many colleges. You, of course, have to add your pointless little rant at the end like the mindless, hyper-partisan fuck you are.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> yo, american poet, listen to koshergrrrrrrrrl.
> 
> she is an expert, in something.


 
Certainly in id'ing leftist troll dolts.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > What is the name of your class, what subject is being taught?
> ...



Seriously?   Ugh....both are not very good for Honors....unless it's 6th grade level Honors.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...




They both suck, but yours sucks much, much worse.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Sure, it's all mythical without a sig from the author.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



But more of us said your poem sucked.   Checkmate.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I must admit...you have the "I'm a victim" part of the RW meme down pretty well for only being in 11th grade.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > shikaki said:
> ...


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 23, 2013)

Let's examine something for a moment:

"A 'doctorate' in a liberal arts degree is tantamount to a middle school education."

I'm not sure what "a doctorate in a liberal arts degree" means.  Does anybody?  A liberal arts degree could be a Bachelors ("B.A."), a Masters (M.A., or even M.F.A.), or a doctorate (PhD) - even an associates degree (AA), I suppose.  But a doctorate in a liberal arts degree strikes me as nonsense.

As does everything else that asshole posts.

I personally have a J.D.  I wonder if he can figure out what that means.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

You guys know you aren't supposed to be trolling in this forum, right?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Let's examine something for a moment:
> 
> "A 'doctorate' in a liberal arts degree is tantamount to a middle school education."
> 
> ...


 
Good for you!

You managed to troll AND brag!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

shikaki said:


> if this is college level work, then my how times have changed?  I do find it interesting that people construe our educational system as liberal.  Can I then conclude that either our educational system is so skewed it has little value or that conservatives are below the curve?



It's High school, 11th grade.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Says one of the most fo shizzle crazy liars on the board.

Ernie S. is a far right reactionary who is a bitter old man without a clue.  

Just as libertarianism and the TPM are becoming more irrelevant in American affairs, we find Ernie S. already there.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> shikaki said:
> 
> 
> > if this is college level work, then my how times have changed?  I do find it interesting that people construe our educational system as liberal.  Can I then conclude that either our educational system is so skewed it has little value or that conservatives are below the curve?
> ...



If it is 'Advanced Placement,' then it is supposed to be first year college level work, or close to it. Advanced  Placement means, if a student has completed AP courses in high school, he/she can skip some of the freshman courses in college because he/she has essentially completed equal level work in high school.  As the OP is a a fake, the course is not AP or Honors or anything: just the OP's imagination.  The work presented by the OP in the original post is definitely not advanced placement or honors level work, far from it.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2013)

Steven_R said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing screams "personal responsibility" than blaming your bad grades on everyone but yourself.
> ...



Show me a perfect world. Hell! I got a failing grade in technical writing, after I was discharged from the Army and was at school for electronics engineering. She had us write a tech description of a pencil. The class all started the paper by describing what a pencil's function was. She retorted to the class after perusing the papers that we were stupid for telling the consumer what a pencil does, _the consumers are not stupid and know what a pencil is for_. I retorted back that all tech papers cover uses of the product and she didn't know what was happening in the real world cause she was teaching the first years after graduating.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

Reminds me of when I applied to Harvard University and was asked to provide an essay on the meaning of life and why bad things happen to good people

I titled my essay  "Ode to a pay toilet"

Here I sit  broken hearted 
paid to shit, but only farted. 

Later on I took a chance. 
Went to fart and shit my pants. 

Now I sit, I'm at a loss 
Trying to shit out taco sauce 

I know I'm gonna drop a load 
I only hope I don't explode 

Some come here to sit and think 
Some come here to shit and stink 

But I just come to scratch my balls 
and read the writing on the walls

Stupid liberals only offered me a half scholarship


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > shikaki said:
> ...



I tend to think you are right, the person posting this probably made this whole thing up.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

Told ya. 

Teachers are trolling the thread.
Which sort of says something about the veracity of the OP, lol.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2013)

The greatest thing about this thread is that two idiot adults have claimed authorship of "poems" that no 5th grader would be proud to produce.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

I feel that way about most poetry.

I am also highly suspicious of asswads who claim to have some sort of poem-o-meter that allows them to distinguish crap poetry from the good stuff. Like most fine art, poetry is subjective and not something that can really be *taught*. You can teach about poetry, and meter, and form...but poets answer only to themselves.

And anyone who claims otherwise, or sees fit to jeer at another's poetry, doesn't understand poetry at ALL.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

Why don't be silly, o no in- 
		deed;  money can't do 
		(never did & never will) 
		any damn thing:  
		far from it;  
		You're wrong, my friend.  
		But what does do, 
		Has always done;  
		& will do always something is 
		(guess)
		Yes You're Right:  
		My enemy.  
		Love 

	by E. E. Cummings


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I feel that way about most poetry.
> 
> I am also highly suspicious of asswads who claim to have some sort of poem-o-meter that allows them to distinguish crap poetry from the good stuff. Like most fine art, poetry is subjective and not something that can really be *taught*. You can teach about poetry, and meter, and form...but poets answer only to themselves.
> 
> And anyone who claims otherwise, or sees fit to jeer at another's poetry, doesn't understand poetry at ALL.



I thought the same thing but since I don't write poetry or teach writing I am clearly wrong.

I dunno


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 23, 2013)

we had a poster who wrote great poems.

i was a big fan of his performance art.

his name was gautama, and i miss him


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Told ya.
> 
> Teachers are trolling the thread.
> Which sort of says something about the veracity of the OP, lol.



You are trolling the thread.

Do you have something on the OP that makes sense.

And if you think poetry is graded only subjectively you are a fool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I feel that way about most poetry.
> 
> I am also highly suspicious of asswads who claim to have some sort of poem-o-meter that allows them to distinguish crap poetry from the good stuff. Like most fine art, poetry is subjective and not something that can really be *taught*. You can teach about poetry, and meter, and form...but poets answer only to themselves.
> 
> And anyone who claims otherwise, or sees fit to jeer at another's poetry, doesn't understand poetry at ALL.



Poetry is a form of _belles lettres _not fine art, kg.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2013)

Poetry is pretentious bull shit


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

"Historically, the five main *fine arts* were painting, sculpture, architecture, music 
and *poetry.."*

*from wiki.*


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Poetry is pretentious bull shit


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2013)

And..fakey, ps..don't talk to me, loser.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyIuEbQ5O2A]Who is this person who speaks to me as though I needed his advice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Too bad, kg, you don't have a say about it.  Put me on ignore, since you are an ignorant person.

Look up _belles-let·tres    _[French bel-le-truh]  

Belles lettres - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

What Is a Belles-Lettre?

belles lettres - definition, etymology and usage, examples and related words


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2013)

American4Americ said:


> Some moron (hes a leftist) in my class wrote a retarded essay that was supposed to be about your feelings about America, but his was about flowers
> His was called "blue rose" and went like this
> 
> "O mythical island of Ivory,
> ...



Yer lucky you got even a 7 with that trite piece of rah-rah fluff, without even counting the Lush Rimjob propaganda.

Not being able to spell _its_ should cost you ten points alone.
Then there's "like it always"...
Face it, your teacher isn't being "liberal", she's being "generous".  Subtle difference.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Poetry is pretentious bull shit



Actually, poetry is not "pretentious bullshit," not any more than any other art form.  If you don't understand it, then it may seem pretentious, and, certainly, bad poetry can be pretentious or BS (as with any other art form), but the art of poetry itself is no more pretentious than any other art form--music, theatre, film, novels, the visual arts, etc.  What I glean from this thread is that most people have little understanding of poetry and how it works.  That's poor teaching as far as I am concerned.  Poetry is very much like music; in fact, poetry is the original basis of what we now know as music, both in lyrics and rhythm: music and theatre originated from the poems and chants of primitive peoples in every culture all over the world.  The origin of today's music is the poetry of earlier people.  It isn't pretentious and it isn't BS.  If you truly understood poetry, you would understand that.

This 'ode' was written in the 5th century BC, (the Golden Age of Greek culture) by Sophocles, in the play _Antigone._  It is a choral 'ode,' essentially a chant, but it is poetry and is the  kind of thing that is the origin of modern music ~ rhythm, sound, and lyrics.  Also, as an example, it is similar to the type of topic the OP put in the orignial post: a poem or ode expressing thoughts on the greatness of man as those poems were to express thoughts on the greatness (or lack of) of America.

This is the most famous choral ode in all of Greek tragedy. It is popularly referred to as the "Ode to Man." In this ode the Chorus sings about all the wonderful accomplishments of man.  An 'ode' is one of the forms of modern poetry, which includes lyric poetry, narrative poetry, sonnets, eulogies, ballads, etc.  

"Many wonders there be, but naught more wondrous than man;
Over the surging sea, with a whitening south wind wan,
Through the foam of the firth, man makes his perilous way;
And the eldest of deities Earth that knows not toil nor decay
Ever he furrows and scores, as his team, year in year out,
With breed of the yoked horse, the ploughshare turneth about.
The light-witted birds of the air, the beasts of the weald and the wood
He traps with his woven snare, and the brood of the briny flood.
Master of cunning he: the savage bull, and the hart
Who roams the mountain free, are tamed by his infinite art;
And the shaggy rough-maned steed is broken to bear the bit.
Speech and the wind-swift speed of counsel and civic wit,
He hath learnt for himself all these; and the arrowy rain to fly
And the nipping airs that freeze, 'neath the open winter sky.
He hath provision for all: fell plague he hath learnt to endure;
Safe whate'er may befall: yet for death he hath found no cure.
Passing the wildest flight thought are the cunning and skill,
That guide man now to the light, but now to counsels of ill.
If he honors the laws of the land, and reveres the Gods of the State
Proudly his city shall stand; but a cityless outcast I rate
Whoso bold in his pride from the path of right doth depart;
Ne'er may I sit by his side, or share the thoughts of his heart."

Does anyone see the difference in poetic quality between this and those poems the OP put forth as 'poetry'?

Take any of the lyrics of the Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel, and any other modern musicians, including rappers, and what you have is poetry set to music.  It's all poetry, though generally far simpler than what we consider 'serious' poetry or literature, but not always. Sometimes the lyrics of modern pop musicians are as many layered and intriguing as any modern poet.  You may scoff at what you don't understand, but that only makes clear it is your lack of understanding which is the problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why is poetry pretentious?

Because people assign it meaning that it doesn't merit. Much like trying to interpret what a Beatle song means. Sometimes it's just a song. Much of poetry is a waste of time

Want a great poem?
Ode to a pay toilet or any limerick

There once was a man from Nantucket......


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



If someone is assigning meaning to a poem that isn't there, it is not the poet's fault, it is the reader's fault.  The pretentiousness is in the reader, not in the poetry or in the poet. Understand?  You don't like poetry, I get that, but not liking something is often the reason people put it down, It's like racism, no different.  You don't like or understand it, so you put it down with sweeping generalizations that don't apply.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2013)

Next, can we discus the merits of Haiku?


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 24, 2013)

It is not unusual at all for many different observers to derive different meanings from a work of art, whether it be a song, a painting, a television program, or a poem.  And the artist usually has no problem with it.

Consider the Eagles' song, Hotel California.  It can relate to a whole spectrum of facts and circumstances, depending on the viewpoint of the listener.  If my understanding of it is different from that of the author or the lyrics, so what?


----------

